# Masteron on cruise



## Trump (Jul 31, 2018)

I been reading up a bit on masteron on this forum and a few others. I have seen some use mast and test for there cruise. I have also read one guy takes mast and test all year round and on his blast he just doubles it. My question is is adding mast to your cruise dose just another cycle or still a cruise and if you did add it would you reduce your test dosage or keep it the same. Sorry I keep posting theses threads one after the other but I just trying to learn


----------



## Jin (Jul 31, 2018)

Wouldn't effect your test dose. 
Its more for the mental and sexual positives from what I gather. 
Your threshold for cruise vs cycle is up to you. 250/250 could be viewed as a cruise or a half a gram of AAS and thus a cycle. 
Since this is your first (?) cruise I'd recommend going test only. 
No need to pull out any more stops. As I mentioned before, you are a high responder to gear.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 31, 2018)

Had considered doing this myself as well....currently on mast and its great.


----------



## Trump (Jul 31, 2018)

Jin said:


> Wouldn't effect your test dose.
> Its more for the mental and sexual positives from what I gather.
> Your threshold for cruise vs cycle is up to you. 250/250 could be viewed as a cruise or a half a gram of AAS and thus a cycle.
> Since this is your first (?) cruise I'd recommend going test only.
> No need to pull out any more stops. As I mentioned before, you are a high responder to gear.


 
I was actually reading up on it for a cycle and then came across it’s use on a cruise. So just put the question out there


----------



## motown1002 (Jul 31, 2018)

Im cruising and added Mast as well.


----------



## Trump (Jul 31, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Im cruising and added Mast as well.



What doses and how is it going??


----------



## motown1002 (Jul 31, 2018)

250/250.  Just enough to keep the drive alive and kicking.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 31, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> 250/250.  Just enough to keep the drive alive and kicking.


That's roughly what I was planning.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 31, 2018)

Dizzle named this "trt +"

Trt plus mast is ****ing awesome. Do it. 200mg weekly.


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 31, 2018)

Since mast doesnt aromatize, what does one have to look out for when adding it to a trt protocal?


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 31, 2018)

Hair loss.


----------



## KINGIV (Jul 31, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> Hair loss.



I shaved my head already but my concern would be prostate.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 31, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> I shaved my head already but my concern would be prostate.



I'm thinking about shaving my head...LOL


----------



## motown1002 (Jul 31, 2018)

Look what it did to me.  lol   Jenn you would be hot with a bald head.  Wait, I thought you shaved already......  lol


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 31, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Look what it did to me.  lol   Jenn you would be hot with a bald head.  Wait, I thought you shaved already......  lol



lmao...short hair cut but hey....I will leave just a tad to rub...hahahahahahaha

and yes...I hate body hair!!!


----------



## motown1002 (Jul 31, 2018)

And I didn't mean your head.  lol  Im with you on the body hair.  No thanks!


----------



## Trump (Jul 31, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Dizzle named this "trt +"
> 
> Trt plus mast is ****ing awesome. Do it. 200mg weekly.



200mg of each?


----------



## motown1002 (Jul 31, 2018)

Yes.  Each.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 31, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Since mast doesnt aromatize, what does one have to look out for when adding it to a trt protocal?



Hair loss
Prostate hypertrophy 
Possibly acne but rare
Your old lady's pussy will get beat the **** up


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 31, 2018)

Trump said:


> 200mg of each?



200 is the min for mast imo. Cruise at whatever you need to cruise at for test.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 31, 2018)

300/200 test/mast sounds good to me at the moment, will be starting this relatively shortly.


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 31, 2018)

I thought about this briefly but dont wanna risk getting even hornier. On 200 mg test a week, Im pretty insatiable as it is. 

I know a lot of women in my gym and many of them are just unbelievable so being a faithful married man is challenging enough as is. Dont know how you guys running cyles do it. Id be a walking erection.


----------



## Rhino99 (Jul 31, 2018)

Isn't 200 wk mast real low?
I was doing 600mg / week but currently on hold with that until my E2 climbs high enough. Maybe I was doing too much at 600 and that;s why I crashed so hard.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 31, 2018)

Rhino99 said:


> Isn't 200 wk mast real low?
> I was doing 600mg / week but currently on hold with that until my E2 climbs high enough. Maybe I was doing too much at 600 and that;s why I crashed so hard.



and...do you have any hair left...lol:32 (20):


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 1, 2018)

If you are using anything other than testosterone, you aren't cruising. You are just running a cycle with a lower dosage.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 1, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> I'm thinking about shaving my head...LOL



I double dog dare you with cherries on top:32 (18):


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 1, 2018)

BigSwolePump said:


> I double dog dare you with cherries on top:32 (18):



lmao.. I’m seriously thinking about it...I’ll post a pic if I do!


----------



## ccpro (Aug 1, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I thought about this briefly but dont wanna risk getting even hornier. On 200 mg test a week, Im pretty insatiable as it is.
> 
> I know a lot of women in my gym and many of them are just unbelievable so being a faithful married man is challenging enough as is. Dont know how you guys running cyles do it. Id be a walking erection.


I jurk off alot....


----------



## Rhino99 (Aug 1, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> and...do you have any hair left...lol:32 (20):



Not since 1993.   :32 (1):


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 1, 2018)

Rhino99 said:


> Not since 1993.   :32 (1):



well...I started a thread about shaving mine (not complete bald)....lmao

men get away with it


----------



## automatondan (Aug 1, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I thought about this briefly but dont wanna risk getting even hornier. On 200 mg test a week, Im pretty insatiable as it is.
> 
> I know a lot of women in my gym and many of them are just unbelievable so being a faithful married man is challenging enough as is. Dont know how you guys running cyles do it. Id be a walking erection.



Stay off mast then. It will turn you into a sexual-tyranasuras.


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 1, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Stay off mast then. It will turn you into a sexual-tyranasuras.



Like jesse ventura?  Might have to try it then.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 1, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> well...I started a thread about shaving mine (not complete bald)....lmao
> 
> men get away with it



We still talking about the top of your head?


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 1, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> We still talking about the top of your head?



Ive been keeping up with it. Seems she's been shaving her lady parts and star hole all along.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 1, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Ive been keeping up with it. Seems she's been shaving her lady parts and star hole all along.



lol...that’s old news...hahahaha


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 1, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> We still talking about the top of your head?



yes dear..it’s a serious question unfortunately lol:32 (20):


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 1, 2018)

id do 200 tes, 300 mast, but should be a good run either way


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 1, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> id do 200 tes, 300 mast, but should be a good run either way


Any reason why you would do it this way?  

I've got enough to play around with it some to find something I like.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 1, 2018)

200mg of tes should be enough for you to feel it pretty well.  Its not going to do huge things, but will amp you up quite a bit, strength, sex, energy, etc.  

200mg of mast isnt too much, 300mg would do quite a bit more then 200 and if you look at the classic stack of tes/mast/tren.....a good bit of people run mast the highest of the three.  Its not the most potent.

I started a tes/mast cycle a long while back, 5yrs or so, but started at 400/400.  Ended up at 500/750 tes/mast.


----------

